
Open Letter to Paul Graham - adamhs
https://graymirror.substack.com/p/open-letter-to-paul-graham
======
blickentwapft
How does this stuff get in the front page?

Look, I’m all up for challenging PG’s essays and I think he has no problem
with that, but this post is flat out garbage in every way.

~~~
agustif
You get 7 friends to upvote at the same time on a slow-news weekend?

~~~
blickentwapft
You got it.

From a brand new account no less.

~~~
adamhs
[http://www.paulgraham.com/disagree.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/disagree.html)
:)

------
classicsnoot
And the HN trend continues: attack the speaker, ignore the words, congratulate
self, move on.

In the spirit of disclosure, I agree with Yarvin on many points. One position
I've never seen thoroughly rebutted is the mutual doctrine/dogma of every
public and ivy league University system. Just like the Catholic Church, you
get turf disputes, subtle thematic variations, and degrees of skill
differences. Just like the Protestants, you get dramatic variations of window
dressing. But I challenge anyone to demonstrate a core, ideological difference
held by any number of institutions. Obviously, Bob Jones University doesn't
count, and why should they? The bare handful of private institutions that
deviate from the Norm do not count in any other setting. Harvard™ makes an
edict, the Church of Learn follows suit, heretics are smoked out, and Progress
marches forward.

------
shadowgovt
We get it, Mencius, you still think you're the smartest person in the room.

------
lawwantsin17
I'm all for punching up and PG often writes total BS, but universities do not
universally agree because they are church states. Let's keep hitting graham
tho. He's the real powerful idiot.

~~~
einpoklum
It's "state church (organs)", not "church states".

------
bJGVygG7MQVF8c
_What was happening between 1920 and 1940? The universities were taking power.
In 1900, the idea of a professor telling the government what to do was
borderline absurd. By 1940, it was normal. By 1960, it was universal—all
“public policy” in future would be determined by “science. "_

 _And, because the Ring works like that, power was taking them—with its
favorite toy, money._

This letter is great, actually.

